# Mark Royal oven



## sassoon12 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a Mark Royal oven. recently i turned off the gas so i could clean behind it, and now i cant find the pilot light for the oven. obviously this is making it very difficult to cook with. where can i find the pilot for the oven ? ive relit the pilot for the range. Thanks. David


----------

